# Reflectors



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a 10 gallon with 2 screw in bulbs. Wanted to upgrade my reflectivety. Do they sell these relectors independently? Is there a D.I.Y. way from the depot..


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.ahsupply.com/ carries them separately


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Just call they will work with you.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey! I was going to start a thread on a DIY project for those who happen to have _inefficient_ spiral "daylight" (6700K) compact flourescent bulbs laying around, but this is a good a thread as any. :mrgreen: Here are two pictures:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Spiral compacts have major geometry issues at hand. Restrike must be addressed in reflector design or you are wasting lots of light. The AH reflector might be an improvement, but not nearly as good as a proper reflector.

Here is a reflector study I did with spiral compacts
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/cms_view_article.php?aid=16


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Tony, can you recommend a place where an average Joe would be able to get access to a "metal folder"?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Good question.
I have a machine shop that I can use, so it is easy for me, however very few are that lucky *L*

You'd either have to make some sort of jig with wood (shouldn't be too hard) or fine a local metal shop that can do it cheaply.


----------

